# 330ci sport seats and lumbar support



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I understand that power lumbar is part of the PP but without the PP will my car instead be getting get a manual lumbar or will it get zip, nothing, zilche, nadda, squat..... Not that I ever really used lumbar support anyway. I would just like to know. Also has anyone installed the auto dimming rearveiw mirror on a car that didn't have the premium package. I really like the auto dimming mirrors but not enough to go with the premium package so I may want to install one after I take delivery of my new 330ci. Or did I screw the pooch on that one. 
-Lori


----------



## unleasHell (Mar 25, 2002)

*Hi Lori*

What kinda of dog do you have?

If you do not have back problems, you will probably be OK...


----------



## Faheem Daddy (Oct 7, 2002)

Lori:

I don't have the premium package either because I wanted to keep the Titanium trim...but I do want the auto-dimming mirror, they're a great help, my last car (Mercedes-Benz) used to have it. I'm looking at getting the Auto-dimming mirror with the Compass built in...anyone ever done this before?

-Faheem


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Faheem Daddy said:


> *Lori:
> 
> I don't have the premium package either because I wanted to keep the Titanium trim...but I do want the auto-dimming mirror, they're a great help, my last car (Mercedes-Benz) used to have it. I'm looking at getting the Auto-dimming mirror with the Compass built in...anyone ever done this before?
> 
> -Faheem *


Yup.... it's been done before.... my friend has the auto-dim mirror on his car without PP. I believe retail for just the mirror is something like $175 or something.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Furthermore, you can also install lumbar after the purchase, although it is rather an involved job that requires removal of the backrest upholstery, etc.

The seats on my '98 E36 M3 coupe gave me a backache after an hour or two, so I made sure to get lumbar on my 330Ci. I think I could have done without it, though; the seats seem comfortable to me and adjusting the lumbar this way and that doesn't seem to make them any better or worse.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Lori said:


> *I understand that power lumbar is part of the PP but without the PP will my car instead be getting get a manual lumbar or will it get zip, nothing, zilche, nadda, squat..... *


I'm not sure if you wind up with zip, nothing, zilche, nadda, or squat, but it's one of those.


> *Not that I ever really used lumbar support anyway.*


Yeah, that's what I thought too, never having had the feature before. Now, I won't be without it on any car I buy that has it available. I don't have back problems, but it makes a tremendous difference on long drives (anything over 2 hours for me). Yet, for typical around town driving, I find it more comfortable with less lumbar support. I guess I'm getting old (40), but I get significantly less stiff with the support dialed up when I'm buzzing along for a 4 hour trip.


> *I really like the auto dimming mirrors but not enough to go with the premium package so I may want to install one after I take delivery of my new 330ci.*


Another feature I'd never be without now that I've had it on two cars. Retrofit can be done, but it starts to approach the cost of the PP for parts and labor.


> *Or did I screw the pooch on that one.*


Hey, Lori, no need to turn to your four-legged friend... There are plenty of horny single hormone bags here on the forum (yours-truly excluded, on the "single" attribute... Plenty of horniness and hormones :yikes: )


----------



## Fingaz (Aug 29, 2002)

Lori said:


> *I really like the auto dimming mirrors but not enough to go with the premium package so I may want to install one after I take delivery of my new 330ci. Or did I screw the pooch on that one.
> -Lori *


Hi Lori,

I ordered my 330Cic without PP because I also wanted the Titanium trim, but my biggest regret is not being able to have the auto dimming mirror. I plan on purchasing one from Pacific and doing the install after I take delivery, so I will post pics/instructions on how to do it.


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks for the post Lori... I forgot I had a power lumbar until I read this thread. I'll try it on the way home from work today.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

You guys/girls forgot one of the best features of the PP and that is the rain sensing wipers !! I never thought they were important until I had them . . . now I wouldn't want to be without them.

As far as the auto dimming rearview mirror but if you have tinted windows, you really don't need it.

The lumbar support: I rarely use mine but I guess it's decent to have though it's not a must-have unless you have back problems. I really don't know why this is NOT a standard feature . . .


I want the Aluminum trim also but I ordered PP again and this time will do the swap myself. The parts aren't THAT much, so I don't know why you wouldn't want to order the PP and do the same plus you could recover some of hte expense by selling your wood trim. The install on the Coupe/Convertible is a little more of a pain in the a** then the sedan but it can still be done.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I was all set to do the same thing until my dealer told me that they would charge at least $1800. Then by the time I found out differently my car was already in 150 status so I can't change it. Ya I am a little pissed about the misinformation because I too love the rain sensing wipers but what can I do?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Also my dealer told me that there is no way to install the auto dimming mirror after I take delivery of my car.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

It's a figure of speach ya kinky pervs. Sheesh!


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

*Heated seats help*



dwallersv said:


> *I don't have back problems, but it makes a tremendous difference on long drives (anything over 2 hours for me).*


I found this out the hard way.

I also found out that heated seats, although not the same as the lumbar support, can help alleviate some of the lower back pain on a long trip over two hours.

So, if you want the lumbar support but don't feel like springing for the Premium Package to get it (for whatever reason), try going with the heated seats as an alternative.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

The rabbit died. The pooch is preggars. 

Should have got the PP. :banghead:


----------



## Mdriver315 (Sep 5, 2002)

Lori said:


> *Also my dealer told me that there is no way to install the auto dimming mirror after I take delivery of my car. *


Almost anything can be done after delivery. All it takes is money. As for the autodimming mirror, I may soon have one available. I am switching the outside mirrors to M3 spec and I want a rearview to match.

I like the rainsensing wipers, but come on, we could live without them.  No we couldn't.

As for not ordering the PP I thought it was perfect for me. But that is why it is up to each person to order it their own way.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I just ordered the Aluminum interior trim and am almost shocked by how cheap it is . . . now I am hoping I oredered the right thing. They only want $160 for all the parts on the sedan :yikes: :yikes: 

Who would have known it was THAT cheap !!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Lori said:


> *Also my dealer told me that there is no way to install the auto dimming mirror after I take delivery of my car. *


Your dealer is wrong.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Well thats just great. At least I know the mirror is available. I am looking forward to the DYI.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Lori said:


> *I was all set to do the same thing until my dealer told me that they would charge at least $1800. Then by the time I found out differently my car was already in 150 status so I can't change it. Ya I am a little pissed about the misinformation because I too love the rain sensing wipers but what can I do? *


Well, you could always cancel your order and start over. You can do that in the US -- this is why we are so restricted on options (no BMW individual, for example).

You'd pay the price of pissing off your dealer, but I suppose you could go elsewhere. The bigger "price", IMO, is that you'd have to take a later production slot and wait longer.

I'd start by talking to your rep and being insistent. See what s/he can do. Maybe there is another close production slot they will swap. Faced with losing the business, there are mountains they may be able to move, or do something clever. Keep in mind that they'll have no problem selling a 330i off the lot -- they're very scarce.

From my perspective, when you're buying something this major, you should get *exactly* what you want, period, no compromises. Whatever agony you might experience due to waiting (or extending your wait) will be completely forgotten the picosecond you take delivery. However, any regrets will be with you as long as you have the car.

Dave


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I'd have to agree with Alan about the rain sensing wipers. I thought they were more of a novelty until I actually started using them. You just set them and don't have to worry about anything. It is really nice. 

As for the PP, I got it but hated the wood trim. I ended up switching it out for Carbon Fiber and even though it was a bit of a pain to install, it was worth it. 

I do have a bad back (crappy genes) and the lumbar support helps. Up until this car, I never had it, and I'm glad that I got it.

The auto-dimming mirror is pretty neat but as Alan said, if you got a nice tint job, you'll never need to dim your mirror. It'll cost about the same amount too.

Once you get your new car, you'll be enjoying the ownership so much that you won't even be thinking about these things. Just remember, when you take delivery of your car to post some pics.


----------

